# Columbus, GA Gamers look here



## Taurren (Jun 5, 2006)

For those in the Columbus, Fort Benning, Phenix City (or even Auburn area if you don't mind the drive) ... you can find a large (20+) group of gamers at Stratosphere Games 

So drop in and say Hi when you have the chance.


----------

